

How Google responds to U.S. Search Warrants - dudus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeKKHxcJfh0

======
stokedmartin
Country-wise break up of data requests[0].

[0]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqAxkyS3N9_wdHc...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqAxkyS3N9_wdHczZjRJNXRCS2ZTeFpub0JlaE1YV2c#gid=0)

